# Alaska - Kodiak Island Cross & Silver Foxes!



## AAA (Feb 24, 2010)

Couple pics from my Sitka Blacktail deer hunts....

2009 Cross Fox - Larsen Bay, AK









2003 Silver Fox - Afognak Island, AK









2003 Cross Fox - Afognak Island, AK


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

those are some beautiful critters,hope you got em done up


----------

